# PCD after ED. How long will it add to redelivery?



## Rohardi (Aug 7, 2011)

How much longer will redelivery take if I do PCD? If I end up buying from a trusted dealer on this forum, PCD might be a better option than a courtesy delivery. I'm just wondering how much time this will add on to my redelivery? Also is the PCD for 1 person only or 2?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't know what it will add vs. courtesy delivery. That will vary depending on where you take courtesy delivery and what port the vehicle ships to. On average, you'll be looking at about 10 weeks from drop off in Europe to re-delivery here. Hope that helps!


----------



## Rohardi (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Jonathan,


I'll need to see about M school after that too lol. I may be making 2 trips down there. One for delivery and one for M school. Hope they have some specials for the M School when you Buy the new M5! It wont be till this time next year though :-(


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

The wait for PCD is so worth it!

Just to level set my 2010 ED drop off was July 30 ..... PDC was October 7th.

Hopefully you could do better!


----------



## Rohardi (Aug 7, 2011)

laser said:


> The wait for PCD is so worth it!
> 
> Just to level set my 2010 ED drop off was July 30 ..... PDC was October 7th.
> 
> Hopefully you could do better!


Interesting. Thanks for the input!


----------



## wh00sh (Dec 3, 2011)

10 weeks for me. Feb 28 ED drop and May 11 PCD. My car would have come via the west coast, so no real difference in delivery dates for me for PCD vs standard. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Bimmer App


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

my drop-off in Munich was Jan 21, my delivery at Performance Center was March 22 with about 1 week delay for a repair, so probably would have been up to a full week earlier without the repair.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm a bit surprised at this. My last ED took exactly 5 weeks from dropoff to dealer. Adding another 5 weeks on top of that would be BRUTAL.


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

Ucla95 said:


> I'm a bit surprised at this. My last ED took exactly 5 weeks from dropoff to dealer. Adding another 5 weeks on top of that would be BRUTAL.


I suspect that if you got it in 5 weeks, then PCD in your case-- where obviously the timing was pretty good (both truck to port and sitting time at port waiting for ship, etc) then, on that delivery, you might have gotten PCD date (assuming you were very flexible on date/day-of-week) in considerably less than 10 weeks-- like even as little as 7 weeks or so.

But, overall, a lotta variables, so anyone doing this really has to figure on 10 weeks and be delighted if/when it turns out to be more like 8 or 9 weeks.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

From drop off in Munich to PCD date was exactly 7 weeks. I suppose if I chose to have it delivered directly to my NJ dealer it would knock off a week or two.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Wine-O said:


> From drop off in Munich to PCD date was exactly 7 weeks.


Now that definitely works for me.


----------



## Kappie (Jul 1, 2011)

Dropped mine in Munich Sept 28, flew home a day later. PCD was Dec 2, which was a Friday, a prized day for pickup. Enjoyed the weekend to drive home. 9 weeks total, but I was ok with that. PCD is for 2 people. If you don't bring another, then you get to do twice as much! PCD really is worth it, if you can deal with the longer return and having the time to travel to SC. Enjoy.


----------

